# Making Super Stoney Ganja Butter.



## WillieNelson (Jul 2, 2007)

Just got the goods in the pot(no pun intended) and now off to a two hour wait. I am using Cervantes recipe with double the leaf matter and a little less butter. I will post pics in a while as the mixture turns greener.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 2, 2007)

8 oz. leaves and bud trimmings to 1 pound butter and some water. Bring to a boil and et simmer for 2 hours. Use a strainer to seperate plant from water/butter mix and chill. The THC laden butter hardens and floats for easy scooping and the water is waste.


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 2, 2007)

hows that butter coming along? got any more pics? could you mail me some? haha


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 2, 2007)

Forgot to take more pics of the process, but here is one of the water/butter mix chilling in the fridge.


----------



## paul-mc (Jul 3, 2007)

so whats the final product like? how much butter did u end up with? i want to make some but i dont realy want to buy 8 oz of bud coz it would cost a shit load and my grow isnt going so good at the min so i couldnt get any from that. i might go for a smaller end result.


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 3, 2007)

Ended up getting almost all of the butter back out in the end. The original recipe only called for 4oz of leaves, but I wanted HIGH potentcy so I doubled it. If you are only using bud the recipe would require much less. I once used an once of trainwreck to build three chocolate chip cookies. In the end we were so stoned that we could not function. I am going to use some of this butter right now. I will let you know how it works in an hour.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, I am in a Forum with Willie Nelson and Paul McCartney as they chat about making Ganja Butter. and who knows? It just might be the real...........naw,,,,couldn't be!

so what do you do with the butter? and how much do you use to get high?


----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 3, 2007)

I use the butter on any snack that might enjoy a buzz. The graham crackers work well and give something to judge quantity and dosage. I ate this aound an hour ago and am feeling very well already. Happy independance day america!


----------

